# Taste of Playa



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

First, let me apologize if there is already a thread about Taste of Playa. I did a search but did not find what I was looking for.

Has anyone attended the annual Taste of Playa event? We are thinking about buying the VIP package when the tickets go on sale next week but wanted to know if you thought it was worth it.

Please let us know what you think and share your experiences.

Thanks in advance!


----------

